# Guess the Score Sunday April 10th vs Knicks



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>







vs.








</center>

<center>*Time*: 2:30 PM
*Venue*: Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV*: ABC, FSNMW
*Radio*: WIBC</center>

<center>*Probable Starting Lineups*:















































Anthony Johnson | Reggie Miller | Stephen Jackson | Jeff Foster | Dale Davis















































Stephon Marbury | Jamal Crawford | Malik Rose | Mike Sweetney | Kurt Thomas</center>

<center>







*Who's Hot?*







</center>







- 24 ppg in last 3 games








- 26ppg in last 3 games


*Injury Report*

Pacers- 








- Knee 







- Thigh 







- Shoulder 







- Foot 

Knicks- 








- Patella







(Help on Hardaway's and Houston's injuries would be appreciated)









<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Anthony Johnson (11.5ppg vs Knicks this year) vs Stephon Marbury (26ppg this year vs Pacers)

To win this game, the Pacers have to play well defensively. Since Jamal Crawford and Stephon Marbury are both the Knicks main scorers, AJ has to give A+ effort defensively to keep them (more so Marbury) from dominating.

Pacers 91
Knicks 88
</center>
How does this game thread look? I copied some of Bird's, added a Key Matchup, and left most of what I normally use. Feel free to make suggestions on inclusions, exclusions, spacing, etc.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Looks good...

Pacers- 97
Knicks- 83


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Nice format.
98 - 88 Knicks


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers: 105
Knicks: 96


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Apparently the game isn't on FSN.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

What the **** ABC? You don't even show the tip-off? Heh, AJ rejected Sweetney.

10-6 NY with under 9 minutes left in the first


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

The Knicks are hitting EVERYTHING. Goodbye winning streak.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> The Knicks are hitting EVERYTHING. Goodbye winning streak.


The Knicks hit everything in the first quarter of the last meeting, and the Pacers still won.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Hey Jax, how about getting your teammates involved?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Even with DD, Foster, and Pollard, we can't rebound anything. Wow, that was a nice move by Marbury.

30-17 Knicks with 2 minutes left in the 1st


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jeff Foster hits twice in a row including a jumpshot while he was in the air grabbing a rebound. Jax hits to cut the lead to seven. Pacers called for a foul with .2 seconds left. Nice job.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Why doesn't ABC show the score when they go to commercials? Am I really going to have to watch this kind of broadcasting with horrible announcers in the playoffs?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Eddie GIll for 3!

35-28 Knicks with 11 minutes left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

FREDDIE! 

35-30 Knicks with under 10 miutes left in the half


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie hits again to cut the lead to 2, but Arizae extends it to 4.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I just realized this. Did that announcer say we were playing Jermaine Jones at the PG? Jumaine Jones plays for the Lakers at SF, Jermaine O'Neal is injured and plays PF, and our PG at the time was Eddie Gill.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

What an up-and-under layup by Freddie! Our offense hasn't been very good this game, but when we finally set some good screens, Eddie Gill blows it by missing a wide open 3-pointer by about five feet to the side.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Are rebounds impossible? It looks like we're being held out there, but at the same time it looks like we're not giving any effort. All the Knicks collapse on the boards, but even Jeff Foster has run away from the ball.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax gets his 3-pointer blocked and gets knocked to the ground, but the ball eventually gets to Reggie with 3 Pacers around verses one Knick, and he nails a 3. Double D dunks it, but Marbury answers with a layup. Knicks by two with 3:40 left in the half.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

If we can't hit threes, stop taking them. Drive to the basket and get fouled.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> I just realized this. Did that announcer say we were playing Jermaine Jones at the PG? Jumaine Jones plays for the Lakers at SF, Jermaine O'Neal is injured and plays PF, and our PG at the time was Eddie Gill.


Jermaine Jackson of the Knicks?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Knicks 51
Pacers 48

at the half



> I just realized this. Did that announcer say we were playing Jermaine Jones at the PG? Jumaine Jones plays for the Lakers at SF, Jermaine O'Neal is injured and plays PF, and our PG at the time was Eddie Gill.


I guess the announcer was talking about Jermaine Jackson on the Knicks, so now I feel like an idiot.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie with a DEEP three! Pacers only down one. Well, 3 now thanks to Malik Rose.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggi ehits again! Take that NY! Nice pass AJ. You could have at least realized that on one was there. Reggie misses, but Double D tips it in. Crawford hits a 3.

67-61 Knicks with 6:40 left in the 3rd


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Dale gets hit on the arm and no foul is called, but he hits a jumpshot anyway. Do Malik Rose and Kurt Thomas every miss their jumpshots?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie hits, followed by Jax hitting and the foul. Sweetney hits again, but is called for an offensive foul. Dale Davis fouled.

Tied at 71 with 4:30 left in the 3rd


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We had a great play going, but Dale Davis is called for 3 seconds while he had the ball. Jamal Crawford nails a 3 to give the Knicks a 3 point lead.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We had a great play going, but Dale Davis is called for 3 seconds while he had the ball. Jamal Crawford nails a 3 to give the Knicks a 3 point lead. Reggie with an in-air alley-oop to Jax who goes up and under and misses. AJ hits and the foul. This is a really, really, really awesome quarter.

74-73 Knicks


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

What a play by AJ making the move on Starbury and taking it to whole with the chance for the 3 point play.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Lol Sweetney just face planted on the floor.

75-74 Knicks with 1:40 left in the 3rd. Reggie needs 21 points in the 4th to pass Jerry West against the Knicks.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax hit in the head by an elbow from Pollard and he's on the ground. He probably has a concussion.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Man....he's really shaken up. I sure hope it isn't that serious.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Man....he's really shaken up. I sure hope it isn't that serious.


He was talking in the back and could walk straight, so he'll probably be back within the next few days. How can we turn the ball over with 2 seconds left in the quarter on an inbounds?

81-74 Knicks at the end of the 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I guess it's just Jackson's turn to get injured. Besides Gill, JJ, and Artest, is there anyone who hasn't been injured this year?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax is back on the bench, but it's questionable whether he'll play or not. Reggie in, time to score 21 in the 4th!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster looks like Sweetney's holding him on every rebound. Knicks up 11 with 10 minutes left in the 4th.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax back in, but still doesn't look very good. I can't believe we only have 11 turnovers this game, it seems like 30.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Indiana 3-pointers- 5-22 since Jax just hit one. If we don't hit our 3's, we don't win. Marbury hits a 3 to put the Knicks up 10.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jackson was fouled on that 3! AJ for 3!

91-84 Knicks with under 7 minutes left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Instead of setting up a play, AJ nails a 3.

93-88 Knicks


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

AJ is really coming up with huge shots here. Let's hope this clutch play can continue for him.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Stop taking 3's! We have 5 minutes left!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Marbury called for a Technical. Reggie hits the FT and Foster hits a layup. 2 point game!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

AJ with 11 assists on that pass to foster.

Freddie misses ANOTHER 3.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Take Freddie out if all he's going to do is take three's.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Anthony Johnson!!!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Fatass Hits To Tie The Game!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

AJ is beastin.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Reggggggie!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> AJ is beastin.


That's an understatement


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie hits a 3 to give the Pacers a one point lead! Sweetney misses both FT's, and Jax nails a 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

SJAX!!! AJ with the beautiful pass.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ rejected and Kurt Thomas hits to tie it at 99 with 1:30 left.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Damn Kurt Thomas just always has our number. 99-99 1:30 to go


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

damnit AJ


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie missed a jumpshot, but then tips the ball out of bounds when the Knicks have it. Marbury airballs it and it's Pacers ball with 54 seconds left!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I Fu**ing Love Sjax!!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Stephen Jackson nails a 3! Elbows to the head don't matter. Marbury misses both FT's, Reggie is fouled by Sweetney with no call, but Sweetney got hit in the face. We were called for an 8 second violation.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Reggie was fouled on that rebound. Instead there's a no call and an 8 second violation.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

8 seconds?!?!?!!?

Seemed like 3 seconds or so.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Crawford hits a two, we're up 1. 18.7 seconds left...we call a timeout. Get the ball to Reggie....


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Crawford hits a layup and the Pacers call timeout.

102-101 Pacers with 18.7 seconds left. Please go with AJ/Freddie/Reggie/Croshere/Foster


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm glad we agree, Rick. Reggie fouled.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

What a pass. Reggie gets fouled quick and goes to the line.

Hits the first....come on Reggie....


Hits it! back up 3 with 18.1 left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie nails both.

104-101 Indy with 18.1 seconds left. I almost thought he'd miss that 2nd FT.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Kurt Thomas for 3?!?!??


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Kurt Thomas hits a 3?!?!?!?!??! Jeff Foster barely misses a J to send it in to overtime.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Man I hate Kurt Thomas. I remember a while ago, Reggie was on the ground, and Thomas deliberately stepped on him.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Man I hate Kurt Thomas. I remember a while ago, Reggie was on the ground, and Thomas deliberately stepped on him.


What a bast**rd


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ talked as if he was crying when they called that jump ball.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Good, illegal pick out of bounds turnover. Our ball. Let's go fellas.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Offensive foul?!? Come on Dale.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Illegal Screen out of bounds? Is that like a moving screen? AJ passes to Reggie, but if he'd passed it oto him sooner, it probably would've gone in. Dale Davis called for a foul for raising his arm.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

We gotta score here.....damnit, SJAX misses a 3. 


Anthony Johnson for 3!!!! I love this man!


----------



## daschysta31 (Sep 18, 2004)

Aj!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax actually misses a 3 from the corner, but again, instead of setting up a play, AJ shoots a 3 and hits.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

18 pts, 14 assists. I think he can afford to shoot instead of setting up a play a few times.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

What a block by Dale Davis! Reggie hits a layup to put us up five. JYD cuts it to 3.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Reggie posts up Starbury and finger rolls it in.

Junkyard puts it in.

109-106


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Freddie gets to the line. Horribly clanks the first one. Gets the second tho.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie seems to miss at least one FT every game now.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Reggie Miller!!! 34 points! What a laup!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie again with a layup to make the Pacers lead six with one minute left.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Knicks wont quit tho. Sweetney with the bucket and 1. 3 point play, 109-112.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Double D called for a foul on Sweetney who hits both the shot and the FT.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie actually acknowledges the crowd. Jaxtrips and loses the ball. Marbury hits and the foul, but again fails to hit FT's.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

SJax fumbles it, and Marbury hits it and has the chance for the 3 point play to tied it up. Damnit, let's not collapse again, this is the second time we had the chance to win it.

Marbury misses the FT.

We're up 1.....

24 second violation?? come on.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers up 112-111 with 7.3 seconds left. Take Jax out for this defensive play.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

What the ****?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

uggh, thanks for the rebound guys. oh well. maybe we can actually fall to 6th like we all want haha.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> uggh, thanks for the rebound guys. oh well. maybe we can actually fall to 6th like we all want haha.


That's be really good.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

We gave that game away. 2 turnovers in the last 45 seconds? come on now. i hate losing on such stupid plays.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

damn dissapointing loss i thought for sure we had it. Marbury had 19 0r 20 assists?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I cant blame Anthony Johnson because he did play a pretty good game, but seriously. WTF were those off balance layups with time still left on the shot clock at the begining of overtime?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score 

113-112 Knicks win  

Pacers Fan- 46, but DQ'd
Larry Legend- 35, but DQ'd
Turkish- 41, but DQ'd
Pacersguy- 24, but DQ'd

Winner- PacersguyUSA



> uggh, thanks for the rebound guys. oh well. maybe we can actually fall to 6th like we all want haha.


I don't want to. I want to play the Bulls and want us to have the best record possible.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> I don't want to. I want to play the Bulls and want us to have the best record possible.


Well, mostly I want them to play Boston so I can get tickets haha that's really my only reason. Other than that, I want us to shoot for 4th. But I really don't see Chicago dropping many games.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Pacers Fan's Game Grades*

Anthony Johnson (A)- Finished with 18 points, 16 assists, 4 rebounds, 1 steal, and 1 block. He took some stupid shots that game, but a lot of them helped us stay in. He also got a career-high in assists with 16. He made some nice passes and at the same time shot 54% from the field. He made a few stupid plays in OT that might've cost us the game which included an off-balance layup and that key 8 second violation.

Reggie Miller (A+)- When we needed him most, he stepped up. Finishing with 34 points, 4 rebounds, and 3 assists, Reggie also shot 52% from the field and hit 9-9 on his FT's. His great third quarter and clutch shots also helped us stay in the game while pushing him within 11 points of passing Jerry West.

Stephen Jackson (A)- Jax got elbowed in the head by Scot Pollard, but still managed to come back to hit a few huge three's on NY. Jax finished with 27 points, 5 rebounds, 2 assists, and 1 steal, but also turned the ball over late in the game. While laying down on the ground from the elbow, he also cost us two timeouts which could've helped us later in the game.

Dale Davis (A-)- Dale finished with 13 points, 11 rebounds, 1 steal, and 2 blocks shooting 100% from the floor and only missing one FT. While he committed a late foul that hurt us, he also grabbed rebounds and blocked shots that saved us from an earlier defeat.

Scot Pollard (F)- You injured our best player while only grabbing 1 rebound.

Jeff Foster (B+)- For only the second time this year, Dale and Jeff both grabbed double-digit rebounds, and were the only ones to grab more than five. Foster finished with 7 points and 12 rebounds while shooting 60%. I can't imagine how ugly this would've been had Jeff not done his part on the rebounding.

Freddie Jones (C)- I'm torn on Freddie, so I just gave him a C. Early on in the game, he had some huge momentum shifters with a great dunk and up-and-under layup, but ****ed up in the end by missing two straight three's instead of driving it.

Eddie Gill (D)- Gill didn't play very well for the second game in a row. His ball-handling wasn't very good, and had a below-average game stat-wise for only 13 minutes. The reason he didn't earn an F is because of the three he hit.

Austin Croshere (C)- He only had 1 point and 2 rebounds, but was one of the few that didn't **** up

James Jones (D+)- I didn't even notice him on the floor besides a missed jumpshot. He finished with 2 rebounds and 1 assist, but like Croshere, didn't do anything bad.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

****, we can't lose another game now. I can't believe that we let the Knicks beat us...

Highlights:

Final plays of regulation:
http://rapidshare.de/files/1215037/nyind3.zip.html

Final plays of OT:
http://rapidshare.de/files/1215214/nyindot2.zip.html


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Damn Reggie wakes up for the knicks, good game...


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

NYKBaller said:


> Damn Reggie wakes up for the knicks, good game...


Yes, it was a good game. Pacers got sloppy when the game was on the line, but at least it was an exciting game to watch. Starbury was insane today.


----------

